# tDCS?



## Hellome (Sep 29, 2016)

Has anyone tried tDCS for DP? I'm curious but want to know more before purchasing a device.


----------



## 103905 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have never heard of that, what is it if I may ask? ^^


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

I have tried the fisher Wallace stimulator and honestly it was a waist of money did absolutely nothing but shock my forehead I felt exactly the same.I honestly think they are just trying to scam us desperate people with that device


----------

